
Caveats of Evaluating Databases - luccastera
http://jan.prima.de/~jan/plok/archives/176-guid.html
======
slackerIII
And of course, the caveat about reading other people's evaluations is hinted
at up near the top: "or my favourite CouchDB".

~~~
psadauskas
Well, he's helping write it, and gives talks about it at conferences. I think
he's permitted a little evangelism on his personal blog.

~~~
henryl
I read one of your previous comments about being able to scale Tokyo Cabinet
up to 1TB. I'm having trouble even uploading wikipedia dataset. I seem to run
into a wall anytime my database exceeds the size of my ram. This is after I
set bnum, xmsiz, and other properties. I would love to get in touch you with
you about how you tuned TC..

